# SINAMICS Umrichter über Profibus ansteuern



## DerDude (21 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab bezügl. dem Thema S120 über Profibus ansteuern eine Frage:

Ich möchte einige Antriebe über das Standard Telegramm 1, Pzd 2/2, drehzahlgeregelt steuern.
Nur leider finde ich in keinem pdf die richtigen Steuer- bzw. Rückmeldebits? Eigentlich sollten die doch im S120-Funktionshandbuch recht einfach zu finden sein. Aber ich finde immer nur "Ausschnitte" einzelner Bits und keine Übersicht wo das STW bzw. ZSW genau aufgeschlüsselt wird.
Das zweite Wort im Telegramm dient ja der Sollwertübergabe.

Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand hier mal schnell die Augen öffnen könnte.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß vom S7-Beginner


----------



## RGerlach (21 September 2010)

Hallo S7-Beginner DerDude,

ich habe im Internet unter S120 auch nichts gefunden.

Die Sollwert-/Zustandsworte (Grundfunktion) sind für alle Sinamics gleich.

Suche mal beim Simens-Support bei der G-Reihe (G130 oder G150) nach der Betriebsanleitung - z. B. "SINAMICS G130, Umrichter-Einbaugeräte 75 kW bis 800 kW, Betriebsanleitung, Regelungsausführung V4.3 SP2".

Im Kapitel 6.6.5 Aufbau Telegramme sind die gesuchten Informationen.

Der Umrichter G150 hat die gleiche CU320, wie die S120.

Ich hoffe, das Du damit arbeiten kannst.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2010)

Hallo,

Vielleicht hilft dir das


http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW



LG


----------



## DerDude (21 September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Ich hab in der Betriebsanleitung auch etwas gefunden. Leider stand im funktionshabndbuch vom S120 eine andere Bitbelegung.

Hab deshalb mal einen Service Request an siemens angestoßen.

Hier die Antwort der "Experten":

1. Die genaue Beschreibung vom STW1 steht im Funktionsplan auf Seite [2443]. Vom ZSW1 steht auf Seite [2452] beides im Listenhabndbuch vom S120
2. Es gibt die Möglichkeit die Belegung + Kommentar direkt im Starter auszulesen. Dort steht das im jeweiligen Antrieb unter Kommunikation. Einfach bei Empfangs- bzw. Senderichtung auf das STW1 oder ZSW1 klicken.

thx & Gruß 
DerDude


----------

